# Dateizeiger der Seite rutsch immer hoch beim neuladen der Seite im Firefox



## son gohan (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi, ich benutze den neuen Firefox und habe da ein kleines dummes Problem, wenn ich den reload button oben links drücke und grad ganz unten bei der Website etwas lese, dann springt der Dateizeiger wieder ganz nach oben und ich muss wieder runter scollen.

Das ist nicht bei allen Seiten so aber bei der aktuellen von mir, wie auch immer würde ich mal gerne wissen woran das liegen kann, das ist schon ne ärgerliche Angelegenheit.

Die gleiche Seite im IE geladen passiert das z.B. nicht.

Edit:
bei meiner index.html passiert es nicht das die Seite wieder hoch rutsch nach dem neuladen, aber jetzt, nehme ich den exat gleichen Quelltext der index.html und speicher diese ab als 1.html und a.html, kommt es aufeinmal wieder zu dem gleichen blöden Phänomen das die Seite hoch rutsch nach neuladen der Seite, na wenn das nicht seltsam ist, das würd ich gern mal kapieren!


----------



## Maik (21. Dezember 2006)

Kannst du uns mal den Link zur Seite nennen, oder hier den Quellcode des Dokuments posten?


----------

